# X3 PCD delivery on 7/18



## tango131 (Jun 14, 2012)

whoo whoooooooo! My wife and I are taking delivery of her new X3 on Wednesday, July 18. We are really looking forward to it. 

It will be a bit crazy because we are driving back to Chicago on Wednesday evening and plan to be at work by 10 AM Thursday morning (have work meetings that cannot be changed)  Our thought is to stop in Louisville, catch some sleep, and drive the remaining five or so hours in the morning. The good thing is that after our drive home, the X3 will be close to broken in. :beerchug:

We are very very excited:freakdanc


----------



## BruinsBMW (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats. I'll miss you by one day. Picking up a 335i E93 on 7/19. Be careful on that drive home!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats to both of you! Look forward to hopefully meeting both of you and saying hello when you are here!


----------



## tango131 (Jun 14, 2012)

thank you. we bought plane tickets today. we arrive after 10 pm, so we will miss dinner, oh well. we'll eat something at the bar. we can't wait, super excited.

I'm also very excited for my wife to try her hand at a little performance driving on a track -- something I have been lucky enough to do several times with my porsche at driver education events. It will hopefully make her a safer driver .


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know what time you will start and finish, you might check. I was done by 2pm. I could have been done a bit sooner. Google says you have about a 12 hour drive - depending on where you're going in Chicago. If you pushed, you could probably make it Indianapolis. The first part of the drive will be pretty but things will flatten out by Louisville. I drove through this area last fall moving my daugther to Bloomington.

Jim


----------

